# first photo post of me diving



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's some pics of me diving last week in greece. The views were amazing and so were the sights. So here it goes

me getting ready to dive








me and my mates








me blowing bubbles








close up of me 








me swiming over 








me looking at coral








does my bum look big in this ?








another close up








swiming away








a group of tropical fish








the dive site and the boat








dive site








a turtle








coral








look from the bay








i have no clue what that is 








looking down on the dive site








starfish








pufferfish i think









Cheers for looking:wave:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone else notice the comment about the views and at the top of the first photo is a topless woman :lol:

Some nice shots there. wouldn't mind having a go at diving, especially somewhere like that. Whereabouts in Greece is it? Looks peaceful and unspoiled :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

parish said:


> Anyone else notice the comment about the views and at the top of the first photo is a topless woman :lol:
> 
> Some nice shots there. wouldn't mind having a go at diving, especially somewhere like that. Whereabouts in Greece is it? Looks peaceful and unspoiled :thumb:


She's not topless, I've had a closer look....

Nice shots.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Its actualy zante
but this is the west coast of the island where theres no disco or lager louts


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

neilos said:


> She's not topless, I've had a closer look....


Hmm, I see what you mean. Can't decide whether it's a bikini top or light - she looks to be sitting under a slatted shade. If it is a bikini then it's a weird pattern as that definitely looks like a nip.

(M.M. if that's your good lady, no offence and I'll delete my comments if you wish).



M.M said:


> Its actualy zante
> but this is the west coast of the island where theres no disco or lager louts


Nice to know that there are still unspoiled areas that haven't been infected with the British disease.

Went to Greece several times BC 25+years ago and always used to go to places like that, but even then they were fast disappearing.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

no the bird looks like a riot


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yes it was great to get away from all the mental party's
the dive was well worth the money 
defo going to finish my dive course off


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

parish said:


> Hmm, I see what you mean. Can't decide whether it's a bikini top or light - she looks to be sitting under a slatted shade. If it is a bikini then it's a weird pattern as that definitely looks like a nip.


On closer inspection it appears to be a gold sequinned jobbie


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

M.M said:


> i have no clue what that is


its oscar the grouch on his diving holiday










:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

haha so it is 
dam wish i had my autograph book


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like you had a cracking time
always something i wished i had done
and seeing the turtle like that must have been something else


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah theres load of turtles there


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice photos, i thought it was Zante as I recognized the caves


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

was that smugglers cove you were diving near? i went to zante a few years ago unfortunately i stayed in laganas! never again! it was just non stop boozing all day & i can't hack the pace anymore. still a lovely island tho. wish i had gone diving when i was there.

a quick pic from our balcony


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

i was also staying in laganas 
no it was octopus cave im sure 
yeah was a bit of a dump imo
tho liked rescue club oh and the rescue girls


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

yeh rescue club i remember it well & rescue girls in the nurses uniforms!!

a blurry pic of rescue club, no guesses why


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

oh mad murphys


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

oh the rescue girls








see after 5 pints they looked so stunning haha


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

my ex-misses wiped all mine with the rescue girls on, biatch!!! don't they wear the nurses uniforms now?


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

they still do
sadly you cant see but they are wearing tight hotpants


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

this boy here was found weeping by the police and because he had lost his shoes 
and still has no idea what happend


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Would be amazing to do something like this. Shame I have a fear of the sea.


----------



## johnpigg (Oct 28, 2008)

M.M said:


> pufferfish i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some kind of Sea Urchin to me mate! :thumb:


----------

